

Any hackers in San Francisco willing to meet up? Check out our HW demo? - lowkey
http://www.arkalumen.com
I will be in San Francisco Monday afternoon, and am looking to meet up with some local hackers interested in having a look into the future of light. Arkalumen is a bootstrapped startup founded by an exceptional electrical engineer and hardware hacker. I am in town for a cleantech conference and would love to meet up with some interesting folks. Anyone interested?<p>FYI, there isn't much info on our very basic website as we have been in stealth mode. For more information, here is a link to a brief describing our technology and it's applications: 
&#60;a href="http://www.scribd.com/full/13501981?access_key=key-tdquqebl0asgxu7fzcr"/a&#62;<p>For those who can't make it but might be interested in seeing a demo, there is one available here:
======
lowkey
I will be in San Francisco this Monday afternoon, and am looking to meet up
with some local hackers interested in having a look into the future of light.
Arkalumen is a bootstrapped startup founded by an exceptional electrical
engineer and hardware hacker (no, not me). I am in town for a cleantech
conference and would love to meet up with some interesting folks. Anyone
interested?

FYI, there isn't much info on our very basic website as we have been in
stealth mode. For more information, here is a link to a brief describing our
technology and it's applications:
[http://www.scribd.com/full/13501981?access_key=key-
tdquqebl0...](http://www.scribd.com/full/13501981?access_key=key-
tdquqebl0asgxu7fzcr)

There is also a video demo of our lamp in action available here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4GnC_1LbsE&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4GnC_1LbsE&feature=player_embedded)
(Our light is featured at 5/7min into the video)

~~~
rdouble
I'd be interested in a demo if you manage to round up a crew of people. If
you're around for a while, or plan on coming back, you might get a better
response doing a demo down at Tech Shop. <http://www.techshop.ws> There are
more hardware hackers down in the valley than there are in The City.

~~~
lowkey
This is a very short trip I'm afraid, and short notice too. I will be in San
Francisco on Monday afternoon Sunnyvale all day Wednesday. If I get enough
response I can arrange a meetup in either location.

